# your waste tank is full what do you do?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

or in particular instance "YOU" is aimed at the inconsiderate sod who left the staion car park Topsham, Exeter, Devon this morning at around 9am with your waste tank outlet gushing everything out as you drove away! I guess you wildcamped there. 

You knew what you were doing it was not an accidental discharge as your MH has a side tap and I could see it open.

Not only that but the trail started in the car park where you opened it just before you drove away.

I was in the car driving down the road towards you that shouted at you about it, I guess you chose not to hear me even with your door window down.

Sadly I was tasking my wife to work or I would have stopped, followed you and photographed you for all to see. 

You sir (or is that CUR?) are a total disgrace and have vilified locals with your actions. Again, sadly I couldn't take your registration number either - you are lucky!

Member on here ? I hope not, but if you are and read this I bet you won't respond. 

Prat!


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Good grief, it's not something I would do or approve of, but we aren't talking nuclear waste, just a drop of slightly mucky water dropping on to the highway.

Our grandparents wouldn't even have raised an eyebrow, I do wonder why we have become so precious about such things.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

See this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-110756-.html


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a side tap, if I opened it I would be discharging my clean water tank, would that be a sin or environmentally friendly. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

suely a sin for wasting all that water.   

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

mikeyv said:


> Good grief, it's not something I would do or approve of, but we aren't talking nuclear waste, just a drop of slightly mucky water dropping on to the highway.
> 
> Our grandparents wouldn't even have raised an eyebrow, I do wonder why we have become so precious about such things.


Yes i couldn't agree more, ours usually goes on the garden when we return home if there's no where else to dump it.

Paul.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

cabby said:


> suely a sin for wasting all that water.
> 
> cabby


But what about the extra fuel needed to carry the stuff for X amount of miles, better give it to the thirsty plants me thinks.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I was in Cite Europe two weeks ago and witnessed a Danish camper opening their waste valve in the car park (with no drains in sight) and covering a large section of the camper area in waste water.

He proceeeded to move off and drove through every row leaving his watery trail until he was empty.

I then watched him park carefully as far away as he could from the discharge and casually walk to the shopping centre.

To say I wasn't impressed, was an understatement

Raymond


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is more wasted diesel due to either a hill incline, or a headwind, than carrying a full tank of water.

Steve


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeyv said:


> Good grief, it's not something I would do or approve of, but we aren't talking nuclear waste, just a drop of slightly mucky water dropping on to the highway.
> 
> Our grandparents wouldn't even have raised an eyebrow, I do wonder why we have become so precious about such things.


well it's hardly being "precious", it's an image thing as well as being unsociable, and not "just a drop" it was clearly a FULL tank.

Why bother with a waste tank then? why not just let it all out all over?
think of the fuel savings!!

I just hope none of you discharge like that down my street :evil:

Just in case you haven't figured it out I'm not impressed with some of these replies


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Try riding a motorcycle behind a motorhome discharging grey waste into the road........


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Wind your neck in sprinta, id hate to see your reaction to a real problem, as stated , it's only soap and water and possibly a few food scraps. Sure it goes down a drain eventually, I'm sure there was just a wet streak on the road for a while


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> or in particular instance "YOU" is aimed at the inconsiderate sod who left the staion car park Topsham, Exeter, Devon this morning at around 9am with your waste tank outlet gushing everything out as you drove away!
> Prat!


Sorry - you haven't explained what was inconsiderate about it. Please can you elaborate.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Waste*

If you are going to dump grey water, at least be discrete about it and choose the right place (top soil for example). Not the road, not into road grids (these are for surface rain water), not onto car parks or petrol stations.

We try to empty ours where we can on sites, aires or Motorway Aires. It is best for us to empty it on-site and then drive home with the tap open (tank Empty) as this stops smells from the tanks when not in use.

Otherwise we bring it home and we can easily dispose of it into the sewer on our property.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with Sprinta. Its an abominable practice and shows disregard to other road and carpark users and gives the motorhoming community a poor public image.
Its not what you are discharging its where you are discharging.
I find emptying grey water down a road drain quite acceptable, if done discretely, but to dump it all over the highway totally inexcusable.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Polute*



Spacerunner said:


> I agree with Sprinta. Its an abominable practice and shows disregard to other road and carpark users and gives the motorhoming community a poor public image.
> Its not what you are discharging its where you are discharging.
> I find emptying grey water down a road drain quite acceptable, if done discretely, but to dump it all over the highway totally inexcusable.


I "think" if you are dumping the water road drain, this often can go untreated into rivers and the sea. This is because these are surface water (rain) drains.

So therefore, dumping on a car park will allow the water to evaporate and the debris to be dispersed rather than pollute waterways.

Dumping on topsoil, again, "I think" is the better option.

TM


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Grey water dumping*

 so, I can tell the thirty odd Italian motorhomers that I know of heading to Scotland this month; who tend to wildcamp; that they can dump their grey waste wherever they like? As we speak they are having a hand-wringing debate on www.camperonline.it about what to do with it. Oh, and quite a lot heading to Devon and Cornwall as well.
Shall I tell them to dump it where they want, as well?

saluti,
eddied


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Can't understand what all of the fuss is about.

I don't carry wast water in fact I don't let it accumulate in the waste tanks. The previous owners of our first van had used the wast tank and I had to clean it out. Very unpleasant and unnecessary. We Bucket and Chuck it more often that not in a hedgerow around the campsite or if available the Grey disposal point.
We have camped since childhood through Scouts and Guides and this was and still is the accepted practice. Isn't it?

There is nothing in our grey water that would harm plants or wildlife and to chuck it down drains/ into cess pits is just a waste.

When moving we run with all water tanks empty. Why use fuel to cart water around the country? 

Steve


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We try to use the campsite waste water dump but that isn't always possible as our bus empties out underneath.

Failing that we try to find a layby that slopes away from the road and has a grid. This normally works.

Failing that we dump it at the storage location as it has some grassy bits.

I would never empty out onto the road itself. I think this is an offence anyway.

To your average person in the street who knows nothing of motorhoming it would probably appear that something is wrong with your vehicle if water was pouring out as it went up the road. To me it is lazy and shouldn't be done. There is nearly always a better solution.

I don't mean to offend anyone, it's just that, like the OP, I can't see the need for it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is an interesting thread. :wink: 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-443098.html#443098

There are even a couple of comments on it which haven't (yet :roll: ) been repeated here! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would not do that with grey water.

How do we know this was grey though. Admittedly it's not very important whether it's grey or not as everyone who knows anything about vans will automatically assume that it is. Still I think it can look worse than it really is.

In my business one of the things we did was weed control. One hot summers day a few of my staff had been spraying weeds in a housing estate. After lunch when filling up to go back to work they started arsing about soaking each other with the fresh water hose. I got a call from the client who was panicking because they had had complaints about my staff spilling deadly weedkiller all over a street where children play. It's all in the perception and therefore should be avoided, Alan.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*canals and rivers?*

Hi All,
Liked thr bit about "grey water " poluting the waterways - where do all inland craft on our waterways discharge grey water? no prize for the right answer
However I woud rather walk through a little grey waste than a pile of dog/cat sh*t/pis* that it seems ok for pet lovers to foul the banks of our waterways
Regards Ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: canals and rivers?*



airstream said:


> However I woud rather walk through a little grey waste than a pile of dog/cat sh*t/pis* that it seems ok for pet lovers to foul the banks of our waterways


Why not cross post this to that other never ending thread thats running at the moment.

T firmly in C

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If dumping grey down road drains is bad then what are we to do abouth the twenty million cars that get washed on the streets each week?

I agree with Alan though it's peoples perceptions that matter. Just takes a local councilor to be passing and up go the no overnight parking signs.

Harmless to the environment but a potential nail in the coffin o the very thin line wilding has in the uk


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Sprinta.
For a reaction,you should have lied,and put c/van,LOL.
Ted aka Skeggy Box.

Who was it used to say..."they don't like it Up 'em?" Stay well,stay lucky.
PS. I think it is an offence to let it discharge onto the highway,look at Sprintas avatar and think,greasy washing up/shower water...motor cycle...Think Bike??? Nar;i am cacooned safely in my metal 3.5ton 'ish carpeted white van man van.......


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
I am soooooo not getting this..........

what is the big deal with 'grey' water.

mine..... it lots of water and a tiny little bit of soap, and, as some one correctly said 'its not toxic nuclear waste'.......its the same as when i wash the van/car/boat/motorhome.

Am I missing the point here, I dump mine where it will do the most good, generally on the grass or in a pissy smelling layby, [doing it a favour, am I the only one who thinks layby's stink!!??]

During the summer the motor home often stands on my large manicured back lawn, the grass loves it and springs back to life.

Mine doesn't stink ...... wonder if its because its never left to rot.

I don't export fresh water from my house and I don't import grey water to my house.

Now where's my geiger counter.......

neill
cleaning a pissy layby with grey water, near cambridge


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We drive a scooter and if your belting along on a perfectly dry day the last thing you expect when you turn a corner is a greasy slick of someone grey. Could be dangerous to a bike.

It would have been better if he had just dumped it on the car park in one place but it's not like it's hard to get rid off.

Just find a grate or a smelly layby or grass verge and wait preferably somewhere quiet and dump it. (quiet simply because if none mh perceptions)

it does stink when it's hot though.


----------

